# Post A Pic Of Your Pet That Goes Fishing With You On The Lake



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

This is my fishing buddy, Bubba , . . . Please add yours!


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

My fishing buddy.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like an enthusiastic companion


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Does this qualify?


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

All depends what she says later, . . .


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Bubba has an atraction to all fish


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Fishingguy that apropriate in my book..lol


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Does this qualify?


 IS THAT YOUR PET?WHO DOES THE PETTING?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres my lab , woody


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

I imagine Woody could rock the boat when excited.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Bump Once More


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/phot...howphoto.php?photo=8035&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

I've got one of them labs named Woody too. Woody Hayes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

are those ribbons for retriever trails? is he a master hunter?


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

He is going to be some day. I hope. He is just a year old so we have a lot of trials to go through first.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

JonBoat

Since you have Woody, does it mean that you won't buy gas for your boat in Michigan if you are running low? lol


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishing with Sashimi.


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't buy gas in Michigan if I was out! I only have to go to 2 birthday parties up there a year other than that I stick to OHIO.


----------



## jjhiway (Sep 19, 2004)

My neighbor moved away and left her in his back yard. So we rescued her. That was a year ago. this was her 1st trip to Erie. She loves boating and almost everything else.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe I need to get him some shades


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Your dog knows what you did for her. They have an innate way of paying you back for your kindness.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

I think Bubba has bonded with my buddy who owns the boat we fish on. We only caught one small white bass this day. My buddy's son went fishing about 3 miles out from Huron and came back just short of their limit of walleye. They caught three quickly and charted their location with GPS then returned to the spot later to catch a bunch more.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Is Sashimi real or super imposed?


----------



## Hometown Tim (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is Beuhler,One of our aussies.. at Knox Lake. We enjoyed Erie at Conneaut this weekend.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Buehler looks like the perfect companion: 1) does not scare fish away, 2) does not eat bait, 3) does not use all of the bait, and 4) never catches more than you.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Sash is real...





..ly superimposed.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Knew a guy that took his parrot with him on the lake. Said it was for good luck and someone to talk to.


----------



## Five C's (Sep 18, 2004)

This looks like the place for black labs....here's ours...

The Sable miester!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

for a minute there i thaught that was FISHON frank . at least thats his avatar. looks like my lab woody.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL..... i thought that was me too..... for second....

But i look more like a gorilla than an skinny monkey...LOL

All great lookin dogs .. I meet Woody , fryed's pooch... An Awesome, awesome lab.... 

we got my dad a beagle in may.... looking foward to taking it out!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice dogs and orangatang.


----------



## Five C's (Sep 18, 2004)

Problem I've got with Sable is that she'd rather tube than fish. Still workin on that.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i had a buddy to fish with a long time ago but i had to put him down


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

A friend like Sable is priceless


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice pics all = thx


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

here is one of the first times we had skyy out. think he out fished us all


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

WHo's enjoying the trip more, . . . you or Sky? Looks like, . . . SKY! Great pix.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

I am amazed as to how many BIG DOGS are taken out onto the lake. Do they rock the boat at times?


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

i'm curious, where does the dog go to the bathroom?


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Surprisingly the dog can hold it until they get back. (But in a fog, your leg could look quite similar to a fire plug so move it every now and then)


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

sometimes when the fish aren't biting, your bud is all you've got to keep you company


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

THIS IS HONEY SHE DONT MISS A BITE


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's my buddy Jake. He seems to have a special sense about him. He always perks and is looking over the side of the boat when we get a bite. I attribute it to that one amazing blue eye of his. That blue eye gives him night vision, xray vision, and I am beginning to believe the ability to see a short way into the future. I've considered taking him along on tourneys but Reel Lady insists it wouldn't be fair to the competitition.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

my mom will not let me take her out on the water but we take her when i am on the bank.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17403&sort=1&cat=500&page=4


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

I try and take the dogs ice fishing but most of the time I spend tending to them and not jiggin them specs. Here is Sam taken in some winter rays on silver lake in Pinkney Rec area MI.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

great pics of honey, jake and sam


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a pic of my crew. Taken last summer on Atwood.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

A crew envied by many.


----------

